# Newbie planning haunted backyard/barn for next year



## Stihl_026 (Oct 27, 2014)

I started thinking of this a few weeks ago, but it's just wasn't in the cards this year. My wife is due November 3rd with baby number two and I've got a bunch of other stuff going on. I've always wanted to do more than just give out candy at Halloween, and we live in a neighborhood that is perfect for it. Very walkable, lots of kids, etc... Whatever I end up doing will be pretty amatuerish compared to some of what I've seen here just browsing around, but the idea is to get friends and neighbors to join in, and just make Halloween a fun night for kids and grownups.

Here is the layout of the house and backyard, and the 16x24 pole barn that will be going up this summer which I'd also like to incorporate:










Basically I want to have the trick-or-treaters walk from the driveway through the gate on the side of the house, down the gravel drive to the barn. On the way I thought of a few different things-maybe a zombie half buried and digging his way out of a grave (would love ideas on how to make that happen with a live actor) that would growl and snarl and reach for their ankles but never actually get out of the grave.

Then they'd be subjected to some other lower intensity scares (sounds, things dropping on strings, etc...), finally ending at the barn door. The candy would be placed on an old shipping crate that looks very beat up, wrapped with changes, maybe with some ominous warnings on it. An actor would be inside and while the trick-or-treaters grab their candy, he would start to yell for help, warning them to get away, and make the crate shake. The grand finale would be me starting a chainsaw and bursting out of the darkness in bloodstained clothes and an old welding helmet.

It's a little disjointed right now, but I'm trying to refine the idea. I'd appreciate any tips/pointers-especially on the zombie idea! I'd also love some music ideas. Anyone have tips for especially ominous sounding music like chanting or ambient music that just sounds evil? I don't really care for the background sound effects CDs I've heard that are mostly clanking chains and bubbling pots. Looking forward to learning a lot here!


----------

